# Space Saver Breaker for 3-phase panel?



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a full Siemens 3-phase panel in a Deli where I'd like to add a circuit. There are 1-pole, 2-pole and 3-pole breakers in this panel.

The panel is fed by 120 / 208 

This line used to say I could use 220V or 115V. That was wrong. I need to provide both.

I have never seen space saver breakers in commercial applications.
Is there a reason for this?

Do they make 1 or 2 pole space savers for these types of panels?


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

swimmer said:


> I have a full Siemens 3-phase panel in a Deli where I'd like to add a circuit. There are 1-pole, 2-pole and 3-pole breakers in this panel.
> 
> The panel is fed by 120 / 208
> 
> ...


Depends... if it has plug-in breakers it will generally accept thins or tandems. Bolt-in typically won't.

Mark


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

swimmer said:


> I have never seen space saver breakers in commercial applications.
> Is there a reason for this?
> 
> Yes, they don't want you to overload a panel. If the bus has a split in it, it will accept a tandem


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Time for a sub panel. Cha ching.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

get a breaker rated for 2 wires.


----------

